# truing carbon fiber wheels



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got '08 Reynolds Attack clinchers to be exact with just over 300 miles on them, and I just noticed today the rear wheel is slightly bent. When I spin the wheel, part of it bulges around quarter of an inch on the side. Question is can carbon fiber wheels be bent back to its original shape? This is my my first pair of carbon fiber rims and don't know what to expect. Kind of bugs me that I only have these rims for only a couple of months. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Your rim is probably fine... just a loose spoke. Tighten up the loose one, then check them all for even tension. You will need a special wrench to do this.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

No wheel is perfect. The reynolds can be trued be taking off the tire and rim strip, then using a 5mm hex wrench that is provided with the wheels to true them through the rim, just like any other.


----------



## echappe (May 9, 2008)

Did you call the guys at Reynolds? If you have the original paperwork, they might get you a new wheel.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I went back to the store I got the wheels from and they did some extreme truing to the point I was satisifed with the results. They said if there is problem again with that wheel, come back and they will return them to Reynolds.


----------

